# Forgotten Train Depot



## Wendy Lou (Jan 19, 2013)

I visited an undisclosed area today and just happened upon this, It was awesome! I thought I would post some photos 
The train Depot was built in 1907 and had 5 floors, now it sits forgotten in the weeds along a road. It was a major part of its local history. Inside there are cabinets, paperwork, a piano and a bunch of other cool things. Even each basement was filled with furniture. The Stairs had all been removed to get up the the building.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting site,ace pics


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice find, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 19, 2013)

A train depot with a piano! You don't see that every day...

Great discovery here, and nice report.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 19, 2013)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like a nice place and a lovely set of images too...one is rotated wrong isn't it?


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 19, 2013)

The place was filled with cool things, there was a lot of paperwork which was neat to read. At the top of the stairs was a giant hole and beyond were rooms with other neat furniture. I was surprised when I saw the piano. The picture with the Buffet was a weird picture, the picture is as I saw it when I went in the room but it does look the upside down


----------



## darbians (Jan 19, 2013)

Some very nice pics you got there. An ace find!


----------



## Munchh (Jan 20, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Looks like a nice place and a lovely set of images too...one is rotated wrong isn't it?



Confused me too. I thought it was upside down and every time I tried to turn my PlayBook round the screen self corrected before I got a good look at it 

Looks good though, nice find.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 20, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> Looks like a nice place and a lovely set of images too...one is rotated wrong isn't it?



Think you need to turn your screen to the left  Wife is looking at me like I'm crazy while I do it!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah confused with that 3rd photo lol.
Am I the only person that's never owned a piano?! :huh:
Nice shots for sure!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweet find!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

